# 1st fish of '06



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Just got back from my 1st fishing trip of 2006. 

What a GREAT day !!! 

Here's a close-up of the "clear water" middle of the day fly  

AJ Johnson III


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Great start to the year! Hope it just keeps gettin' even better for you (AND me!).
Mike


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea, thats the way to start the year! Nice!!!!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike - Last week i ordered an 11 foot, 7 weight blank. Once that is finished look out troutskis. I'll continue the tradition of posting the 1st fish caught  

AJ

ps coolwater thanks for the nice comment, we need to wet a line together


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Anytime AJ, would be fun- just let me know when you are heading north. Whats your set up there as far as your fly gear? That reel looks sweet! Sage?


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

C.W. - My set up that day was pretty unique. My cheapest flyrod, an 11 foot 6 weight float tuber by Cabelas, paired with my most expensive reel, a Loop evotec LW 8 eleven. 

It got the job done  but as i said i can't wait for my new "hi end" 11 footer to be finished.

BTW  shot of you and the goldfish on the longrod.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow, I just looked up your reel- i think it's more expensive than all my fly fishing gear combined!!!! It does look awesome and i'm sure its smooth as silk...


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

CW - Yes it's super smooth and best of all it picks up line in a hurry. Even when a big old pissed off steelie runs right at me - usually I'm able to pick up the slack and get tight. Lots of them STILL juke me thou  

My new 11 foot blank came in as well. It's made by Winston. Does anyone have any input on them? Normally i go with Sage / St. Croix, but the 4 piece Winston seems like it will really be able to pound out some nice long casts.

It should be build and ready for action in a few weeks. Now i just hope Mother Nature helps me a little and the cricks aren't blown for the rest of the season when i get time off from work 

BTW CoolWater, i never saw your name or initials, should i just say CW?

AJ


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm Adam... the original man LOL...

Winston blanks.... Loop reels... I dont think i could afford to fish with you!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Adam, not only do i want to fish with you, but i'll happily let you try out any of my flyfishing stuff. 

Wasn't sure if i should post this here but - i'm gonna hook and land a steelhead out of the Maumee River


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds good on the fishing...

As for Steelhead in the Maumee... I hope you weren't kidding because if you know the spots- there are some! I won't go into details but I have a few spots that you can find them on occasion... not actually in the Maumee but creek's off of it- and 2 ditches.

I've managed 2 Steelhead out of the Sandusky River which isn't stocked- that I was pretty happy about. I'd have to do serious cropping on my pics though because I don't like the background showing for non stocked places (other than cold creek which is commercial and everyone knows about it now)


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Ah, THE EGG...what a great fly. Nice fish! 

Tight lines, 

B


----------

